# One of the Cutest Puppies...Ever



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

No, she's not mine; she's a littermate to the one I'm considering. I'm looking for a Shih Tzu that is mostly black like Edward....hoping to fool motels with a two-dog limit into thinking they're one and the same. She will also give Edward someone other than Russell to annoy....I hope. ;-)

Cutest Baby Dog:








My Possible Baby Dog:








Edward:








Russell is my avatar. Send a PM and I can put you in touch with the breeder (in Illinois near St. Louis, MO) if you've been considering a Shih Tzu puppy. Parents are both Champions and have all health tests: Eyes, hips, heart, patellas, etc.


----------



## Rainbo (Nov 23, 2015)

I'd love one but Zody, my Chi x Dach, would never forgive me. He does not believe in sharing his apartment.

Edward and Russell are gorgeous and that puppy is adorable!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Rainbo said:


> I'd love one but Zody, my Chi x Dach, would never forgive me. He does not believe in sharing his apartment.
> 
> Edward and Russell are gorgeous and that puppy is adorable!


He might if it were a girl. >


----------

